# HORNGRY - the first webzine for FFA's/Feedresses and BHMs/Gainers



## TenderLovingCares (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey everybody,

in december of last year I've launched "*HORNGRY*", the first (and so far only) magazine that caters to BHMs, Gainers, FFA's and Feedresses. 

As a Feedress myself, I was just tired of there being so little content for us out there. It's a community project and while I have to admit most of the process happens over tumblr I wanted to share it here aswell, since everybody can be a part of it. 






_(cover from issue 01)_

The magazine appears as a *free pdf* that everybody can download from my blog (here & direct download link for issue 01 here). The magazine is full of links to other blogs and websites related to straight male gaining and contains articles, artwork, stories and interviews of people I've gotten to know over the years. Every issue will have some differently themed topics and new artists featured. There are also a lot of female feedresses participating, which is a pretty rare thing and something I'm especially excited about.

*Issue #02* is currently in progress. I post most updates on tumblr (here), but I will be posting updates in this thread now aswell. 

At the moment I'm looking for artists, writers and bloggers that are interested in collaborating and submitting content for future issues. There are a few *current projects* open, like: 


an all-female discussion & brainstorm group to bring the female perspective of the kink into focus on an array of different topics


the building of a dating section for people who are looking for a significant other that shares our preferences


a few different art collaborations that are coming in issue 02 & 03


as a psychology student myself, I'm also very interested on writing more articles that covers some of the scientific aspects of gaining, body image and sexuality

It's definitely a work in progress and since I'm gathering and organizing all the content by myself (as well as producing a lot of it myself at the moment) there is no set schedule as to when new issues appear. The more people chime in, the faster and better it will progress in the future and I can't wait to go on this journey with everyone. It's only been the first issue, and already there are so many friendships and bonds that have formed in the community and I hope this is only the start.

*Just a little bit about myself*, for people who are wondering. My name is Gabriela and I've been on here for years now, but for visibility I've chosen to retire my old account so that I can have the same username across all platforms. My username on all platforms is *TenderLovingCares*.
I've been helping with a *Vice* article that appeared a few days ago (here) and a book that will appear later this year, published by a team of psychologists and sociologist that are genuinely interested in the topic of feedism across all genders and orientations. I'm proud of my kink and the part it plays in my life and I know I'm not the only one at that. It's about time we gather together and start supporting each other. 

Anyone interested in getting in touch with me can e-mail me (here) or message me here, aswell as on FantasyFeeder, Grommr and Tumblr.





_(verification pic from issue 01)_

I've attached a few preview pages underneath, but go ahead and download the whole pdf, it's completely free! 

That's it for now... if you have any questions - shoot! 
Until then, I'm sending you all virtual hugs. 

Gabriela / TenderLovingCares
:kiss2:





_(I'm incredibly proud of all the great artists I've managed to gather for the first issue, and more artists will be helping with the upcoming issues)_





_(issue 01 started with a little 101 of the kink that spans several pages and covers some vocabulary, different aspects and how they relate to each other)_





_(The Spotlight Interview section features interviews with Feeders and Gainers about the kink, their preferences and they role it plays in their life and relationships)_





(At the moment, the cover and most of the content is produced by me. It was hard to gather the people for issue 01, not being able to showcase any previous issues that could have vouched for my plan. But with upcoming issues, I hope more and more people will contribute to make this the community project it was always intended to be)


----------



## agouderia (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice project Gabriela! 

Even for those of us who are only FFAs, not Feedresses. And I see you've enlisted BrokenCassette for the illustrations!

Good luck with the next editions!


----------



## Tad (Apr 1, 2015)

I enjoyed your first issue, and look forward to the second 

Just a thought for you, for one way of looking at things-- here is a quick and dirty Venn diagram I did at one point regarding size acceptance, fat admiration, and feederism:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=73138&d=1258557665

Just throwing out to you one more way of illustrating some of this stuff, and obviously everyone would have their own take on what that diagram would look like. Anyway, just trying to stimulate ideas for you.

Good luck with getting through all the work on producing the second issue!


----------



## magodamilion (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey I'm down to help with stuff. I write wg stories sometimes and I've got some stuff I haven't posted anywhere if you're interested.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Apr 1, 2015)

Great idea and nice execution. The glossary and definitions were very interesting. Kudos to you for stepping forward.


----------



## TenderLovingCares (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 
I'm glad you've enjoyed reading it. 

@magodamilion: Just shoot me an e-mail and let me know what you have


----------



## magodamilion (Apr 1, 2015)

TenderLovingCares said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I'm glad you've enjoyed reading it.
> 
> @magodamilion: Just shoot me an e-mail and let me know what you have



What's your email address? The link above is coming up blank for me.


----------



## TenderLovingCares (Apr 1, 2015)

magodamilion said:


> What's your email address? The link above is coming up blank for me.



My e-mail is 
[email protected]


----------



## ALS (Apr 1, 2015)

I love your project! Thank you for creating this magazine, and best of luck with future issues!


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 3, 2015)

Made my day when I saw this on tumblr last week. So glad you've introduced it here too :happy:


----------



## TenderLovingCares (Apr 3, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> Made my day when I saw this on tumblr last week. So glad you've introduced it here too :happy:



Awww thanks! So excited people here dig it, too. 
I'll keep everyone updated on the upcoming issues.


----------



## Smite (Apr 3, 2015)

This is really cool, and something we kicked around years ago when we wanted to do the BHM FFA Connection; i'm glad someone was finally able to do it and do it well! Let me know if you ever need any help or anything! Great job!


----------



## KingBuu (Apr 4, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## fritzi (Apr 4, 2015)

What a cute idea!
Good luck with the project!


----------



## TenderLovingCares (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TenderLovingCares (Dec 15, 2015)

So I'm in the middle of all the Horngry 3 preparations and was reminded by a good friend that I should update the progress here as well. 

This summer I released issue 02, with a whole bunch of tweaks and improvements and so much community content, it was a blast and I loved all your feedback.

This was issue 2:





Here's some previews:











And Horngry 3 is coming later this month! 





If you want to download the whole issue, you can do so on my website. 
As always, it's a free webzine, so you can download the whole 30+ pages as a pdf. 

If you want to support Horngry: My Patreon
My website: www.tlc-horngry.com
My tumblr: tenderlovingcares


----------



## BigFA (Dec 16, 2015)

Gabriela: So nice to see these two editions. I have downloaded them and will read them cover to cover. As a BHM that slowly gained 130 lbs. over a 12 year period, I discovered that I love being fat and gaining weight myself is a real turn-on. I have always loved fat women and watching them gain but my own self-discovery was a revelation. 

I also love hearing from FFA's who love big men, enjoy reading FFA fiction and having a publication devoted to FFA's with plenty of feedback from BHM's is fantastic. I will also consider becoming a financial patron as well. Congratulations on getting this magazine off the ground and thanks for all your hard work on this.


----------



## TenderLovingCares (Dec 18, 2015)

BigFA said:


> Gabriela: So nice to see these two editions. I have downloaded them and will read them cover to cover. As a BHM that slowly gained 130 lbs. over a 12 year period, I discovered that I love being fat and gaining weight myself is a real turn-on. I have always loved fat women and watching them gain but my own self-discovery was a revelation.
> 
> I also love hearing from FFA's who love big men, enjoy reading FFA fiction and having a publication devoted to FFA's with plenty of feedback from BHM's is fantastic. I will also consider becoming a financial patron as well. Congratulations on getting this magazine off the ground and thanks for all your hard work on this.



Hey  Thanks for the feedback!  

I hope you enjoy the read.  Depending on the issue some parts are more FFA and others more BHM oriented, but it's mostly 50/50.  There's an Interview with a FFA and one with a BHM in every issue and to accompany the FFA Corner section there's a Foodie section for the guys coming in the next issue. 
I always try finding both male and female kink artists for each issue, but especially when it comes to drawing it's hard to find guys that draw kink art, so it's mostly FFA's right now. Hoping it will change as the project grows. 

And of course any support is really appreciated.


----------

